# new a5 scoup piccies



## 15800 (Nov 7, 2006)

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=15904

see the attached site


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

And it's but ugly inside and out.

The new TT looks 100x better.

Hans.


----------



## murcie (Oct 29, 2006)

Iceman said:


> And it's but ugly inside and out.
> 
> The new TT looks 100x better.
> 
> Hans.


totally agree ... it looks nothing like an audi except for the grille. wished it was closer to the nuvolari concept


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's some more pictures. 8)

http://www.autospies.com/news/2007-GENE ... tos-12732/


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Big dissapointment


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

This car is NOT going to attract Porsche buyers. However it looks like how a BMW 5 coupe should of evolved, before Mr. Bangle screwed it up.

IMHO 

.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How many are going to post these photos on the forum today?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks just like a lardy TT to me :?


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks outstanding. Will trouce the 3 series and CLK. Its not aimed at Porsche.


----------



## inmasol (Nov 4, 2006)

finally, audi is making a coupe to match the 3 series (maybe even 5-series).
:? 
Ok maybe not that groundbraking and sharp as we all expected it to be. 
But come-on guys, you know how it is: you hate it today, but you'll love it tomorrow... 8)


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Sheesh that is one ugly motor [smiley=sick2.gif]

Audi designers have finally lost the plot


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

The back end of the TTC is all wrong too.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

That's how the new 3 series should have looked - I like it... Ive walked away from the new 3 series coupe after 8 years of having nowt else - if the new 3 looked like that I'd have bought one and not the TT i'm about to take delivery of..


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Janker said:


> That's how the new 3 series should have looked - I like it... Ive walked away from the new 3 series coupe after 8 years of having nowt else - if the new 3 looked like that I'd have bought one and not the TT i'm about to take delivery of..


I also think i looks much better than the new 3 series coupe


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

LazyT said:


> Here's some more pictures. 8)
> 
> http://www.autospies.com/news/2007-GENE ... tos-12732/


Other Marques here we come...


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry but I think it looks great


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I think it looks good as well :wink:

It's no match to the TT, but for a bit larger sportscoupe, Audi has finally got a good competitor to both BMW and Mercedes.

If I needed a bigger car with two "working" back seats, this would absolutely be an option.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I do like the pictures but what is a scoup? S Line Coupe? :roll:

Or do you mean a it's a scoop? :wink:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

for a practical true 4 seater coupe I also think it looks good. I'd buy one. wonder what the price is going to be.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Price is supposed to start at around Â£25K for a base version. I like it.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I like it, not as much as some of the Photoshops that were circulating but when does a car ever look like one of them.

If the base model does start at Â£25k and launch models are available with engines other than the 3.0TDi and 4.2 V8 Petrol then I'll be even happier that I got my deposit down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

jam225 said:


> Sheesh that is one ugly motor [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Audi designers have finally lost the plot


Whys that? Is it because the design has strayed a million miles away from the tt mk 11?

From what i can see, your driving around in a mini version of that car.

And neither are ugly.


----------

